
Xbox 360 Reset Glitch Hack - Unsigned Code on current Kernels incl. X360 SLIM - ttol
http://libxenon.org/index.php?topic=145.0
======
genbattle
This seems to be a fairly complex hardware hack to pull off, and it only works
25% of the time. This will possibly satisfy the hardcore homebrew community,
but I have doubts about whether they'll be able to refine the process into a
single low-cost mod-chip.

This is definitely a good step forward though. At this rate by the time the
360 is retired from the marketplace we'll have a reliable boot method that
allows everyone to turn their old 360s into media servers/toasters/whatever.

~~~
jbri
Well, it works 25% of the time you try it. And if it doesn't your modchip can
full-reset and start over - statistically it already is "reliable", all it
means is a longer (variable-length) boot cycle.

~~~
genbattle
That's true, and you can probably assume that people who will be doing this
will use their 360s as media/file servers which need minimal restarting.

------
mortenjorck
While I have only the most elementary understanding of the concepts these
exploits use (even more elementary in such a low-level hack as this), there's
always an undeniable bit of adventure to reading them. It's espionage and
subterfuge on a microscopic and high-frequency scale.

------
jarin
This might be a bit of a leap, but I really hope this ends up in Xbox Media
Center / Boxee for the 360. I'm not sure how difficult porting x86 code to
PowerPC is (aside from endianness), but a guy can dream.

~~~
georgemcbay
I was a huge fan of XBMC on the original Xbox, but I don't really see much
practical use in achieving the same thing on the Xbox 360 given that you can
buy or build dedicated HTPC boxes (including ones that run modern XBMC) for as
much or less than the 360 hardware these days.

~~~
notyourwork
I agree, Acer makes the Revo and Zotac has a few for example that between
$200-300 get you up and running with nvidia ion for native gpu rendering of
HD.

Xbmc doesn't really need to run on 360.

------
Jarred
What would be very interesting is getting MinGW for Xbox 360 working, and then
getting an OpenSSH server working as well.

------
dfc
Here come the aimbots...

:(

~~~
mtogo
Try playing some of the older CoD games (4/WaW), they're full of various types
of cheaters.

~~~
dfc
WaW and MW2 were full of them during their respective year of glory. BO has
had a lot less glitches than previous installments.

~~~
georgemcbay
Black Ops has had its share of glitches, but it is updated far more often than
MW2 ever was so they are patched out quickly. MW2 was basically abandoned due
to the implosion of Infinity Ward/Activision, which is why there was hardly
any DLC for it (relative to being such a huge selling title) and very few
updates to fix known glitches.

Didn't play WaW, so I can't speak to that one.

